# drill bits lenght and sanding paper



## bathonuk (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello. Can you tell me what is the lenght of your drill bits? I've got one 120mm long and 3mm thick drill bit but i need them longer. Can you advise me something? Also which sanding paper is good for wood? I need some sanding discs for my belt sander lowest grit possible just to create initial shape. I saw aluminium oxide and ceramic discs. Is it good for wood? Once i get sample piece of sandpaper and it was cutting like mad but i don't know what was that. Thanks


----------

